# must watch-can't we all just get along like a cat and squirrel



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I wish that my boys did not find chase the cat or squirrel so much fun. Neither one of them can stand to have them in their yard!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 14, 2014)

That is so hilarious. I think the only way these two can get along together is the squirrel must have been raised at the home. Before his eyes were open he had been near the dog. this is my theory. I just love to see other animals having a lot fun.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

We had a baby squirrel that fell out of a nest we think...and which our cat almost got. We protected him, had a big huge cage I use to use for my birds and nursed him along. He did have his eyes open though and could walk around, so he wasn't extremely young. Anyhow, this squirrel became very tame and when we were out in the yard, he'd follow us all around and climb up our jean-clad legs to be held and petted. He was really cute.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

That's just so very sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

When I was a little girl my dad came home one day with a bag of grocery and in there was a baby squirrel. He said he thought he heard something fall down from a tree when he was walking home but he couldn't believe it was a squirrel and it fell in his grocery bag. The squirrel's eyes weren't even opened yet. We nursed him and he become very attached. I took him everywhere. Then we let him go when he grew up but he would always come back thru the fire escape every now and then.


----------

